# Bang stick



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Anyone carry one wade fishing? Encountering an aggressive Bull Shark more often now when wade fishing redfish in knee deep water. Have had to poke with rod tip and it blows out but a buddy wading the same area got bluff charged and it scared the shit out of him and he raised the possibility of carrying one. Looked on line and manufacturer states not to be carried on the beach or in the surf which would be the exact scenario it would be used. No explanation provided why this would not be safe. Thinking of just carrying a piece of broom stick stuck in belt as a poker but would be nice to eliminate this aggressive shark as I think we are encountering the same one repeatedly. Any thoughts?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve wadefished over thirty years and never had a need for a bang stick or weapon while wading. The bigger threats were idiot boaters, knee deep mud, 6’ deep pole holes, walking on live oyster reefs and worm rocks in Baffin/Alazan.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I know a guy who shot a gator out of season when it came near his Lab teal hunting. I have no issue with defending yourself and carrying the means to defend yourself. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve wadefished over thirty years and never had a need for a bang stick or weapon while wading. The bigger threats were idiot boaters,


 That's a different kind of bang stick. Like I said before. I've never needed my seat belt either.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> That's a different kind of bang stick. Like I said before. I've never needed my seat belt either.


Mask up!


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve wadefished over thirty years and never had a need for a bang stick or weapon while wading. The bigger threats were idiot boaters, knee deep mud, 6’ deep pole holes, walking on live oyster reefs and worm rocks in Baffin/Alazan.


Never considered a bang stick or anything but a rod tip until buddy brought it up. Been wade fishing for over 50 yrs and still not bit. Now idiot boaters raises the question of an AR slung across the back but idiots probably too stupid to know what it is and too much paperwork if I did use it. Also don’t look good in an orange jump suit. Did have a gator try to take a redfish from me while unhooking but he backed off when I yelled at him.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Masks never did any good. Weapons have. Is it unlikely he would ever need it? Yes. Is it unlikely I'll ever need this pistol that I carry whenever I'm wearing pants? Yes. Never needed my seatbelt either. If carrying a bang stick gives him peace of mind, I have no issue with that.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Megalops 3 said:


> Never considered a bang stick or anything but a rod tip until buddy brought it up. Been wade fishing for over 50 yrs and still not bit. Now idiot boaters raises the question of an AR slung across the back but idiots probably too stupid to know what it is and too much paperwork if I did use it. Also don’t look good in an orange jump suit.


 Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. AR would be impractical for several reasons. I suggest a stainless .38 in a zip lock bag.




Megalops 3 said:


> Did have a gator try to take a redfish from me while unhooking but he backed off when I yelled at him.


Hooked one I didn't know was there working a jig. Had just gotten out of the boat. Got right back in.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. AR would be impractical for several reasons. I suggest a stainless .38 in a zip lock bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked one I didn't know was there working a jig. Had just gotten out of the boat. Got right back in.


Carry a 9mm in boat bag but not while wading. Ziplock not a bad idea but by the time you would get it out of the sling bag and out of ziplock the jet ski would have already run over you😣


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Megalops 3 said:


> Carry a 9mm in boat bag but not while wading. Ziplock not a bad idea but by the time you would get it out of the sling bag and out of ziplock the jet ski would have already run over you😣


 Maybe. Maybe not. But if they ran you down you wouldn't be any more injured with the .38 in your pocket than without. My father spent fifty years as a paraplegic after a car wreck. If his seat belt had worked, he would have died when I was three. I still wear a seat belt.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Megalops 3 said:


> Anyone carry one wade fishing? Encountering an aggressive Bull Shark more often now when wade fishing redfish in knee deep water. Have had to poke with rod tip and it blows out but a buddy wading the same area got bluff charged and it scared the shit out of him and he raised the possibility of carrying one. Looked on line and manufacturer states not to be carried on the beach or in the surf which would be the exact scenario it would be used. No explanation provided why this would not be safe. Thinking of just carrying a piece of broom stick stuck in belt as a poker but would be nice to eliminate this aggressive shark as I think we are encountering the same one repeatedly. Any thoughts?


We use our pushpole on sharks plenty. It seems like a stiff rod of some kind like maybe an extendable hiking stick may be all you need. Poke em, prod em, stick em. I think a bang stick could be more dangerous for your foot or other body part... When I see pictures of waders with fish on stringers? Crazy talk.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Use a LONG stringer. As to the efficacy or safety of a bang stick or other weapon, I leave it to free citizens to make their own decisions on such subjects.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

My only concern with a bang stick is tripping and falling and accidentally blowing a hole through my body. If I remember correctly from my diving days I thought most bang tips were .45 caliber bullets? That’s gonna remove a lot of meat. Lol.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Megalops said:


> My only concern with a bang stick is tripping and falling and accidentally blowing a hole through my body. If I remember correctly from my diving days I thought most bang tips were .45 caliber bullets? That’s gonna remove a lot of meat. Lol.


Or heaven forbid a 9mm. That’ll blow your lungs out. 😮. Thinkin injury to self may be more likely than preventing shark bite. Stay with rod tip poke and hope.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Mark H said:


> Use a LONG stringer. As to the efficacy or safety of a bang stick or other weapon, I leave it to free citizens to make their own decisions on such subjects.


Add to "long stringer" "with quick release" - heard of a guy getting dragged around at fort desoto by a shark who grabbed his stringer. Don't know if it is true, but can you imagine the surprise of finding yourself pulled backwards and out to sea? LOL. I'd have to change my clothes for more reasons than being wet!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> My only concern with a bang stick is tripping and falling and accidentally blowing a hole through my body. If I remember correctly from my diving days I thought most bang tips were .45 caliber bullets? That’s gonna remove a lot of meat. Lol.


There is a pin that must be pulled to be able to be fired. No Baldwin maneuvers or excuses.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> There is a pin that must be pulled to be able to be fired. No Baldwin maneuvers or excuses.


I was thinking powerhead I think. Lol


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

If you're having issues with sharks in the water, stay out of the water. That _is_ their space after all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Y’all are killing me


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

On a serious note. I carry two things for this on my skiff in my first aid kit (mostly in case someone stands on a ray's barb)

Celox™-A. A unique applicator delivery system pre-packed with 6g of Celox™ granules and designed to get through a small entry wound, directly to the bleeding site in just a few seconds.









Israeli emergency bandage.









Both cover my arse from a H&S lens. They act like air soft guns [they stop pussies from bleeding all over my mattahorn white deck].


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Paul Mills said:


> On a serious note. I carry two things for this on my skiff in my first aid kit (mostly in case someone stands on a ray's barb)
> 
> Celox™-A. A unique applicator delivery system pre-packed with 6g of Celox™ granules and designed to get through a small entry wound, directly to the bleeding site in just a few seconds.
> 
> ...


If I could afford the plane ticket I’d come fish NZ with you. It would be a blast.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Where's your gofundme page?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The only answer here is two bang sticks and a shower Glock


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Slightly less deadly but you idea on the broom handle might be a better one. Lol


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Can you buy sharkproof leggings? I see stingray leggings.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Mark H said:


> Use a LONG stringer. As to the efficacy or safety of a bang stick or other weapon, I leave it to free citizens to make their own decisions on such subjects.


Maybe a flare gun would work can cook lunch for you


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mark H said:


> Where's your gofundme page?


I’d donate to send smack to NZ!😎


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years and years ago, 12ga bangsticks were standard gear on the charterboats I worked on as a mate - and we popped a lot of sharks meant for the taxidermist with them… Glad those days are gone… mostly.

In practice you might kill any shark with one - but after 20 or 30 seconds it would start thrashing and snapping again so we’d get it into the cockpit while we could after popping it… before it started carrying on again.

These days I don’t think bang sticks are made any more - but power heads for divers in a variety of calibers are still available- the last time I checked… Mount one on a short pole and you’d be in business. They’re quite safe since you can’t fire one until you remove the safety clip. The downside is that it would be one more piece of gear to carry while wading… and you’d need to be able to see the threat to be able to deal with it. Where I charter, the dark waters wouldn’t allow you to see any shark coming until it was on you - so not practical where we are…


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

In the Bahamas they carry a wooden dowel while wading. If a lemon gets too close while wading just move the stick near them and they back off. When you catch a bone, sometimes they race in and try to grab it and get a whack. Wading here in FL, I've not had an issue with sharks, but, have got hit on the boot a couple times by rays.


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

I have a buddy that swears by the zepplin Sharkbanz – Proven Shark Deterrent Technology. He attaches one to his hookset fishbag and said sharks wont get within 6' of it.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The Fin said:


> I’d donate to send smack to NZ!😎


Don’t do it!
I’m sure he would not get a one way. So you would be wasting your money. And not get the results you wanted. I’m starting to think you two really secretly love each other😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My neighbor and I had a scary situation with a 10’ gator on the South end of ML wading at Eddy Creek. Kept my ass in a boat ever since👍


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jonny said:


> Don’t do it!
> I’m sure he would not get a one way. So you would be wasting your money. And not get the results you wanted. I’m starting to think you two really secretly love each other😂


I just spit out my coffee!😂 Thanks J!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> Where's your gofundme page?


After what they pulled on the truckers I’m done with them.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After what they pulled on the truckers I’m done with them.


Fair. What's the conservative version?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> Fair. What's the conservative version?


Cash or precious metals


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Before i considered something that would injury the shark, I'd go with something like the west Thorne Pro Livestock waterproof cattle Prod...

I mean just because we like to go into his territory, doesnt mean he needs to be removed,its his area hes doing his thing 👍 we are the trespassers! He just needs a lil shocking to let him know hes got to share the road or water in this case ....😁


----------

